# [SOLVED] QuickTime MAC to PC compatability



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello!

Not really sure what kind of information to give here that might be useful.

At school we were required to edit a video using Final Cut Pro on a Mac computer., and export it as a QuickTime.

I have the QuickTime on an external drive, along with several other files that work on my PC.

When I attempt to play the QuickTime, I get the following message:

_"Additional software is required for QuickTime to playback this media. It may be available from the QuickTime Components page.

Make sure your internet network connection is active, then click the Continue button to check for the software."_

When I click continue, it then leads me to the following page:

Apple - QuickTime - QuickTime Components

But I'm unsure what, if anything, I need to download here.

When I attempt to import the QuickTime into Premiere or After Effects, I get a white screen, no image appears.

Also, I've taken the very same portable hard drive, with the very same QuickTime file and played on a PC laptop. Though the laptop has Windows 7, whereas my own computer has Windows XP.

Anyone have any ideas what the issue might be?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: QuickTime MAC to PC compatability*

A number of those components are codecs - this was my first though on reading your problem: a codec related issue.
If the machine you are trying to play the Quicktime file on hasn't got the codec that was used to compress it when exporting as a Quicktime installed and available then you will have problems such as no image or distorted, out of sync or no audio at all etc.
Download and install GSpot (link is in my sig) then open the Quicktime file in GSpot - it will tell you the codec used and whether you have it available. If you don't you can see which codec you need to download and install fro the site you linked to.
If you're unsure about interpreting the GSpot info, post a screenshot of the window with the file open in it.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: QuickTime MAC to PC compatability*

Thank you very much for the reply!

I did as you said and the screencap is attached to this post.

Not sure what the hdv2 codec is.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: QuickTime MAC to PC compatability*

OK - looks like there may be problems here - hdv2 is an Apple codec used to compress digital video tapes usually - is that where the footage came from a DV tape camcorder?

The problem comes when trying to get PC based apps to accept the apple dv codec - they don't like it it seems - any number of posts on Creative Cow forum about this issue and all seem to agree the workaround is to transcode the video files before importing to AE or Premiere.

Can you export the files from the Mac in Quicktime format as a .mov or mpeg4 using a different codec other than hdv2? say the H264 codec for example.

If not you may have to use a converter to transcode the files you have to a more friendly PC editing codec.
Some freeware converters:

MPEG STREAMCLIP - this one is specifically designed for Mac users, has a Windows version (link given) and is used by many to transcode .mov files.

FORMAT FACTORY: has good controls and settings for transcoding

PRISM: this article gives links to both the free version of PRISM and Matrox codecs (well thought of for editing) - it also gives step by step instructions on how to do it :grin:

Good Luck!


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: QuickTime MAC to PC compatability*

Thanks again for your reply!

It did come from a DV camcorder, yes.

I'm fairly certain that I did use H264, mainly because it's the one I'm familiar working with. I don't remember seeing hdv2 at all, though it was way back in March.

Can I use the freeware converter on my PC, or do I have to go to school and use their Macs?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: QuickTime MAC to PC compatability*

all those converters are for PC - MPEG STREAMCLIP has a Mac version not sure about the others


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: QuickTime MAC to PC compatability*

MPEG Streamclip and Format Factory didn't work.

But the instructions for Prism did, after I did the last step and checked Use FFMPEG decoder.

Thanks much!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

no problem - glad we could help :grin:

one day, in a perfect world, all codecs/file formats and software would be compatible - until then .... well converters are our friend :sigh:


----------

